# absentee beekeeper



## lady_morana (Jun 20, 2013)

I would like to get some bees.

One problem. I live an hour from my farm. Right now, I pay $486 a month for gas to get back and forth to work. If I moved back to the farm, my cost would go up to about $1200, so for right now, I live in a $150/mo mobile home and have the farm shut down.

But could I have bees? My neighbor used to have an orchard and bees. Some of the trees are still there. and there is lots of clover.

We only go out there on weekends, about 2 to 3 times a month.

Do bees need babysitting? Could I get a hive established and will it survive?

Morana


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

its too late to start a hive now. better to wait till next spring. to answer the part about only getting to check or work them 2 or 3 times a month, thats plenty. most people open their bees way to much.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

But it's NOT too late to buy an already established hive, already set-up 

and put together from a beekeeper . . . if you are so inclined to do so, this year.

Possibily you could have them help out and mentor you when you come to visit 

the farm those 2 or 3 times a month. It could be a win-win situation for all involved

and you could get enough taste for it to decide if you want to continue and expand.

If so, there is plenty to do during the winter as far as putting frames together, etc.

Check around and see if there are any local beekeepers or clubs in which to find

someone who might be willing to part with a hive or two. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

Not to late, use a nuc and feed.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

sleeps723: you are telling an inexperienced beekeeper to get a nuc and feed. she should use from now till next spring to learn all she can about keeping bees, and start fresh in the spring.


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

Raising bees is experience. If they catch a swarm its free bees. Got to start somewhere. Why not raise a nuc since its late in the year and compare and learn then go out and verify and compare.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

I visit my bees once a month or more.
Healthy bees do not need humans.
Get a family in the box and feed them few times.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya gotta get there ta feed em.

The philosophy behind establishing a colony with little to no care this late in the season is irresponsible and setting the newbie up for failure. No one has even asked where the OP lives. Can't just assume the OP lives in the south. How well do you think a new colony will over winter up north without being fed adequately and building up enough reserves? If the OP can't afford to get from their job to the farm on a semi-regular basis how will they even feed? Do they know how to deal with wildlife issues? How well will they learn about and manage disease and pests without being able to access the hive?

If the OP is all hot on getting bees right now, why not find someone with land close by to the job site where you can park a hive until ready to move it to the farm? Better yet, join a beekeepers association and become mentored until a more opportune time.

goodatit, gave the most sound advice.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Depending on location, it could be way of late to get a nuc. Buy a hive, or get a book for summer reading and start organizing equipment for next spring. Sometimes it takes awhile to find good bee suppliers consider research that now too. 
It's too expensive to jump into knowing nothing, I see it happen frequently and they generally don't even bother the second year. 
But yes, 2-3 times a month is perfect.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The OP didn't even give a general location How can any one suggest bees for this year? In Alaska or the upper reaches of Canada I believe it is to late this year to make a go of it.

Best chance of luck is to read every thing you can find on bee keeping collect equipment and be ready next spring.


 Al


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

With 3-5 gall of syrup I can build up a hive anywhere so it is an issue of doing it.
Not doing anything does not bring one any experience and knowledge.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Just so you know,i've got 2 hives out back that i've not been in for 4 years and they are doing fine.I just keep them around as pollinators.
Another thing you might be overlooking is many,many people keep bees in the city without a problem.There are just a few adjustments you would have to make for "public safety" but it's not a big deal.Google will tell all!


----------

